# hydraulic cylinders



## jgagnier (Apr 8, 2002)

I own a 310c John Deere backhoe and looking for some help on repairing a leaky cylinder. I have romeved the cylinder from the machine and unscrewed the end cap. I cant seem to pull the rod or anything from the cylinder. There appears to be a ring (snap ring type) on the inside of the barrel. There are no "ears" to grab onto with snap ring pliers. Anyone have any ideas on how to get these things apart and if they are difficult for one to rebuild?? thank much


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Funny that you say this a friend of mine has a 410 and he was trying to do the same thing with his boom cylinders and we had the same problem and could not figure out how to get it appart.He just took them off and brounght them to a hydraulic place and they ended up doing it .That is the stupidest set up I have ever say my case very easy to service not like that.we tryied every thing to get them appart but i can't remember what he told me that the cylinder place did to get it apart .GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Have found that on "some" cylinders that they use a wave spring retainer clip, it is removed kind of like how you remove your keys from your key ring. You have to pick out the lead edge and then rotate the clip up and out of the groove and out of the cylinder bore. They kind of look like a "slinky' or an apple peel when its pulled apart.


----------



## jgagnier (Apr 8, 2002)

*Mr*

Guys, thanks for the reply. Garagekeeper, your description seems to fit what I'm talking about. Were you able to remove them? Is there a tool to make it easier? and, after I get this thing apart, how complicated is it to replace all the seal, etc. ?


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Yes I used a small hooked scribe to remove the retainer, you just have to work the first section up and out of the groove and the rest was fairly easy. Be sure that the groove is super clean before starting to remove it.


----------

